# Happy Birthday Glaswegian!



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Iain!

Tech Support Forum - View Profile: Glaswegian


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Hope the day is a great one.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy birthday Iain.......I'll help you celebrate and drink a toast in your honor later today.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope you like chocolate.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday! !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hope you have a great birthday Glas


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mate did not realize we were in the same week.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

joeten said:


> Happy Birthday Mate did not realize we were in the same week.


Aahhh, so would a 'Happy Birthday Joe' be early or late? :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Late Bo mine was Monday lol


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A belated Happy Birthday Joe, then










:grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Iain, hope you have a good one.

.............and you Joe. :grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

A belated Happy Birthday Iain!

:beerchug:

Rayda


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all - just another day - just glad I reached another birthday...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

And.... you'll have many more to come. :dance:


Glaswegian said:


> Thanks all - just another day - just glad I reached another birthday...


----------

